# Show Off. post pics of your dogs



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I will start. post one pic of each dog. lets see em
Diamond








Dozer








Trudi








Pin Head








Miss Demeaner








Izzy








Blue


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Lola - just turned 7 months









Tex - 10 weeks


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Girlfriend









Snoop


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

omg and i thought lola had big ears lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Faith








Bumble Bee








Dumae








And... Slim.. I call her "Not So Slim" Now a days lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have to many!! lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> I have to many!! lol


You can do it!!!!:clap:


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Faith
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bumble Bee is sooo pretty.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

The day Chiquitita had a black mask








The puppy puppy


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Blue Note's Norah's Melody Call Name Jonezie


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

sweet baby girl!!! Jonzie!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

bambam and angel


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Aidan said:


> omg and i thought lola had big ears lol


lol yeah girlfriends ears are huge.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Evert one has such nice looking dogs! Keep them coming!!! come on lisa I wanna see!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

SEO said:


> The day Chiquitita had a black mask
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

do you need a photobucket account to post,or can I just get them straight from my computer?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dixieland said:


> do you need a photobucket account to post,or can I just get them straight from my computer?


Photobucket is the easiest I think but thats because thats what I use lol. I think you can do attachments from you comp tho.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I do mine from photobucket but i don't know any differnt way!


----------



## SirShaun (Mar 17, 2009)

Lil Pup









Da Vinci little big dog









Sleepy D Vo









Stuntin D Vo (Coming up on 11 months 60 lbs)


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ok I will post my lesser know dogs

This is Weitzen (vite-son) my dutch shepherd, boss of the pits!

















Tasha and Hank (the chihuahua he is not mine but like family)








Tasha is retired as an agility dog but here she was in her prime









baby Rage









Onyx daughter of Kaos and Vixen









Rogue RIP by baby girl


----------



## TheBabyMama (Oct 25, 2009)

This is my Baby Girl! I hope you all enjoy!

So sorry the pictures are so big...I'm new at this!!!


----------



## TheBabyMama (Oct 25, 2009)

Beautiful!!! Simply beautiful!!!



SirShaun said:


> Lil Pup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

*Josey learned to wave this week*


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Belle, 16 months old:








Rudi, 9 months old:


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Ellis 14 months old
















Yugi 7 years


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

My one and only baby girl.

Helena @ 2 years


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I can only pick one pic? Oy veh, how to choose...

I like this one of Loki and her sire, Morpheus. (Morph is not mine. He belongs to Xdogs up in WA, and her hubby Charley took the pic.)










This pic is a little over a year old, but I still love it long time. Terra. Daline (Voltalis Lupes) photo credit.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lindsay I love Terra's harness! so cute!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks. Its jelly beans. CDpits made it.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

*Jayda Kane*


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> I can only pick one pic? Oy veh, how to choose...
> 
> I like this one of Loki and her sire, Morpheus. (Morph is not mine. He belongs to Xdogs up in WA, and her hubby Charley took the pic.)
> 
> ...


I love the one of Loki and Morph. I haven't seen that one before. Good side by side comparison! Morph is a big ol boy!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Daisy, 17 months



















Dre Dogg, at 8 months..










Dre Dogg, now 17 months


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

every body has some great looking dogs............here r my two
buster








lil mama


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Monkey

















Sadie Boo And Monkey
















Sadie Boo


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


>


LMAO! that is just wrong! lol


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Everyone has such beautiful Dogs, its great to see them all.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> SEO said:
> 
> 
> > The day Chiquitita had a black mask
> ...


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

What a bunch of nice dogs man.


----------



## Lahermosa313 (Oct 30, 2009)

my boy ponch


----------



## blackb3lt (Nov 3, 2009)

Here is my Pup Bane










at 16 weeks










about 12 weeks










not sure, photo I got when I asked for pics


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

*ZiON*



















*RUCA*


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> (Morph is not mine. He belongs to Xdogs up in WA, and her hubby Charley took the pic.)


I didn't know your dogs were from my neck of the woods! All the good ones seem to be from WA  (just playing everyone who's dogs aren't from WA, LOL!)


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Loki the great (in my eyes at least):

































Brutus ("Old Timer"):









vs. the Lawnmower:


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

yay for the PNW pits! there are only a few of us on here


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

RUCA.AND.ZION said:


> *ZiON*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whooo zion is a good looking dog


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

come on every one i know there is more! keep it coming. everyones gogs are great!!!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Bella and Harley








Pig








Pig and Cree








Ni Ni


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

nice im lovin it!!!


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Great pics Harley im loving the poem in pig's pic.


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Gorgeous dogs everyone !!!
Here is My dum dum.

Zildjian Earl Reposado *aka* Fathead.









Lazzyyyyyy! Lol.


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

Aidan said:


> whooo zion is a good looking dog


Thank You!


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Here are the latest ones of Jazy baby at 4+1/2 months. Sorry about the quality, photos were took with my iphone 3gs in bad lighting.




























Jaz and poppy lying on my bed.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

She is turning out great!!!


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks Matt.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

your welcome!!


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

editted to protect the guilty lmao. great pics!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

The first pic is my daughter and puppy Suey when she was 5 weeks old.She's now 10 weeks.
Second pic is Pretty Girl


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

here are my 2

Blanca



















Angus


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

green machine said:


> here are my 2
> 
> Blanca
> 
> ...


I love his tail.


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## ColomRican (Jul 10, 2009)

Rico stickin his tounge out and roscoe sitting there acting innocent


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

nice pick of gene simmons


----------



## ColomRican (Jul 10, 2009)

lmao thanx


----------



## mkinnett1 (Apr 15, 2009)

My boy Chief, he'll be 2 in a couple weeks.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

my bully bred bull


----------



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

OMG they are all soooooooo pretty!!!!

My son and tank








big smile









sis and tank









me and him


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

Pike.


----------



## cocopuff79 (Nov 9, 2009)

rosie








Sunny


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Pacino,










Coco,


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Croc,










Muddy,


----------



## cocopuff79 (Nov 9, 2009)

Bully_love said:


> OMG they are all soooooooo pretty!!!!
> 
> My son and tank
> 
> ...


i love seeing kids with dogs, i myself have four children and two dogs


----------



## redscarletp3 (Jun 23, 2008)

wow chief is a handsome boy very regal looking


----------

